# Colour and Transfer Help



## Golds (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi all, i bought a t shirt from a seller off eBay to see there quality, i sent them a high resolution image which i also printed out my self using MDP Colour Activ for inkjet printers. The printer i use is a epson wf3520

eBay Sample:
http://s1027.photobucket.com/user/GoldsClothing/media/SAM_2178_zps3uki5uxu.jpg

My Sample:
http://s1027.photobucket.com/user/GoldsClothing/media/SAM_2182_zps0qkiyz29.jpg

When i printed the image on to the paper it came out perfect. once i heat pressed the image the colour comes out more of a yellow colour.

Does anybody know why?


i also like the transfer paper they have used can anybody tell what it is? i know its not jet-pro ss

thanks in advance


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

I am sorry i am unable to see the image you attached. since you are saying that the Print is proper. it might be the problem of heat transfer or the problem of your shirt cant really say what is causing a problem. why dont you buy a brand new shirt and try printing on it ?


----------

